# floatin a brute



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

well today i finally found a pond deeper than my brute tried to ballance an all it did was roll over on me i did jump off before the snorks went under thou,5 ft of water with only hip waders on brrr.my ? is on my honda forman its so easy to ballance but the brute is top heavy,whats the trick,air pressure?30 backs on brute an 27 mud machines tri claws on honda.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

How about gas in the tank. If it was low that will cause you alot of headache. As far as tire pressure I run around 7.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

ive floated mine before but not on purpose.....I wonder if rider weight has anything to do with it. Im only 135ib. Just a thought


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

mine floats, with 6lbs all around runnin wide and skinny, but only if my 335lb arse is off it lol

havent done it much, but didnt have a problem with tipping when I did it


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv gone deep and never had a problem im 200 give or take and I just go side to side


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

A large cooler of cold beer will help with buoyancy, and motivate friends to help get you to shore..


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine trys to float all the time.. I weigh about 160ish and run very little air in the tires.. I'll find myself in water too deep and no traction on the rear because i'm floating.. with 30 backs. My front skinnies dont float like the rear wides do. Never thought about how full or empty the gas tank was though sure that does make a difference. I also have the problem with the brute wanting to roll over sometimes. never have let it go under and have had it pretty **** deep heh. Just kinda keeping balance.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> A large cooler of cold beer will help with buoyancy, and motivate friends to help get you to shore..


 
if that was true around my dad he would still have 3 rangers. haha. when he goes he dont strap down the cooler, when it starts floating everybody dives in for the beer. haha. 

i would put my 2 cents in but the only thing ive floated was a suzuki 160 so i dont know much.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I strapped 2 big 25" ITP 589's to the sides of my brute just to see if it would float like a boat. It sure did. Didnt go very fast but could go anywhere in our pond. It was great.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That would make a grate video


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

i have floted my honda 420 across a 3 ft crossing wit no snork and my friend has 30x10x12 mud lites on his and with 2.5 wheel spacers he just rides it across any water depth iv seen him cross a 40 foot lake water only goes about 1/2 foot over the floor boards its slo but cool


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> A large cooler of cold beer will help with buoyancy, and motivate friends to help get you to shore..


 thats funny right there, i dont care who you are!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

:agreed:


bruterider27 said:


> That would make a grate video


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad I got on my boots it's getting deep in here w/ some of these stories.... :bigok:


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

honda maniac said:


> i have floted my honda 420 across a 3 ft crossing wit no snork and my friend has 30x10x12 mud lites on his and with 2.5 wheel spacers he just rides it across any water depth iv seen him cross a 40 foot lake water only goes about 1/2 foot over the floor boards its slo but cool


Had a set of those mudlights on a grizzly 700.. It floated also. Those mudlightsalways looked like baloons to me.. They seemed to look pretty big Lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Glad I got on my boots it's getting deep in here w/ some of these stories.... :bigok:


 well u seen 08beast float his brute thru the 27 hole at CCC


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i run 4 to 3 psi in my 29s and i can idle though some bar deepstuff but its way easier with the front up! IMO!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i been running 3 in the back and 9 to 10 in the front of mine and it helps with keepin the front up for me but i aint ridding as big a bike as you


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> well u seen 08beast float his brute thru the 27 hole at CCC


haha... Yeah I did. :bigok: Floatin in mud is different than floating in water though. Besides there was a swamp monster walkin behind him :saevilw:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I do have a video around here somewhere of this.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> I strapped 2 big 25" ITP 589's to the sides of my brute just to see if it would float like a boat. It sure did. Didnt go very fast but could go anywhere in our pond. It was great.


This has "hillbilly" written all over it LOL ....awesome man just awesome , need a video of that :rockn:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

hmmmm, bleedn has given me an idea, might have too dig out the stocks and hang em and go for a little tour around our pond, once it thaws out that is

howd ya hang em bleedn?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You could always do it like this.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess the string was incase he didnt make it......... :bigok:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I will see if my computer skills are good enough to download that vid to my computer. I used some ancra tie downs. I wrapped the tiedowns around the floor boards. Putting the tires on the front or rear just made it tipsier than it already is. Barely off idle gets you going good. If you give it anymore throttle than that you are just cavitating real bad and goin no where. I had my winch on the back of my atv and hooked it to my bros brute when i ran into trouble and good thing I did since it did tip with the tires on the front and rear. He yanked me out before anything bad happened. I put alot of air in those tires.


----------



## slp_789 (Jan 9, 2011)

for the light guys put water in your rear tires helped me out a lot


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I heard of guys putting basketballs in thier frame area to float them but never seen it. but the pontoon idea was straight hillbilly. lol


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some 55gal drums would work really good too. Bulky though.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> You could always do it like this.
> 
> YouTube - Floating ATV-Boat, Schwimmende ATV-Boot -Johanna


Yee Haww !:wee_fly:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

there is a guy on youtube somewhere that strapped 45 gallon drums to the front and back of his quad and floated around. couldnt go very fast tho. maybe if you had a set of black mambas they might paddle you around...


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

rubiconrider said:


> there is a guy on youtube somewhere that strapped 45 gallon drums to the front and back of his quad and floated around. couldnt go very fast tho. maybe if you had a set of black mambas they might paddle you around...


yea for 1200 bucks they better paddle me around with my quad turned off :bigok:


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a basketball in the front of my frame, and it works pretty good


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, Maybe this is just me but In my wealth of ******* knowledge I can not figure out why people think Air pressure, "PSI" will make a bike any more buoyant. Its all how much volume a tire can hold not the pressure, Yes more pressure can ballon a tire and make it hold a little more volume but not enough to justify the effects. Here is my point in case or proof. A divers tank can hold anywhere form 500 to 2000 PSI. This being said how could they ever dive without weights!!! Its because they only have pressure not volume. Now if you put a 50 gallon drum on their back with sealed air, NO PSI how deep do yall think they will get. You have got to look at the laws of physics, PSI does not make you float, Volume does. 

This is not to start a fight but PLEASE for the sake of god someone try to correct me. Also I run 8 psi in my 31 skinnys, and I have had 29.5 wides all the way around that floated better at 5 PSI.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> A large cooler of cold beer will help with buoyancy, and motivate friends to help get you to shore..


 
Robo you hit the nail on the head there! Lmaoooooo


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

steveo3318 said:


> Ok, Maybe this is just me but In my wealth of ******* knowledge I can not figure out why people think Air pressure, "PSI" will make a bike any more buoyant. Its all how much volume a tire can hold not the pressure, Yes more pressure can ballon a tire and make it hold a little more volume but not enough to justify the effects. Here is my point in case or proof. A divers tank can hold anywhere form 500 to 2000 PSI. This being said how could they ever dive without weights!!! Its because they only have pressure not volume. Now if you put a 50 gallon drum on their back with sealed air, NO PSI how deep do yall think they will get. You have got to look at the laws of physics, PSI does not make you float, Volume does.
> 
> This is not to start a fight but PLEASE for the sake of god someone try to correct me. Also I run 8 psi in my 31 skinnys, and I have had 29.5 wides all the way around that floated better at 5 PSI.


No argument from me. I look at it as displacement -V- weight.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL thanks nmkawie, My argument is not intended to start anything, It just worries me to hear people say "the more PSI the better it will float" had a guy I use to ride with that kept 32lbs in each tire. Didn't float any better than mine lol. Just prematurely wore out the center of the laws.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

steveo3318 said:


> Ok, Maybe this is just me but In my wealth of ******* knowledge I can not figure out why people think Air pressure, "PSI" will make a bike any more buoyant. Its all how much volume a tire can hold not the pressure, Yes more pressure can ballon a tire and make it hold a little more volume but not enough to justify the effects. Here is my point in case or proof. A divers tank can hold anywhere form 500 to 2000 PSI. This being said how could they ever dive without weights!!! Its because they only have pressure not volume. Now if you put a 50 gallon drum on their back with sealed air, NO PSI how deep do yall think they will get. You have got to look at the laws of physics, PSI does not make you float, Volume does.
> 
> This is not to start a fight but PLEASE for the sake of god someone try to correct me. Also I run 8 psi in my 31 skinnys, and I have had 29.5 wides all the way around that floated better at 5 PSI.


I've been pondering this for a little bit now and I don't want to get off the subject too much either, lol. But air compresses, so you can get more volume in a container buy simply adding more pressure to fill it. So volume is kind of a moot point but I understand exactally what your saying! Putting 80 psi in the tires won't mean diddly, because physically they wont get any larger than what thier design limits will allow. Oh well no my head hurts, so no more thoughts on this lool.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

double post


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

steveo3318 said:


> Ok, Maybe this is just me but In my wealth of ******* knowledge I can not figure out why people think Air pressure, "PSI" will make a bike any more buoyant. Its all how much volume a tire can hold not the pressure, Yes more pressure can ballon a tire and make it hold a little more volume but not enough to justify the effects. Here is my point in case or proof. A divers tank can hold anywhere form 500 to 2000 PSI. This being said how could they ever dive without weights!!! Its because they only have pressure not volume. Now if you put a 50 gallon drum on their back with sealed air, NO PSI how deep do yall think they will get. You have got to look at the laws of physics, PSI does not make you float, Volume does.
> 
> This is not to start a fight but PLEASE for the sake of god someone try to correct me. Also I run 8 psi in my 31 skinnys, and I have had 29.5 wides all the way around that floated better at 5 PSI.


:agreed:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ive noticed that my honda doesn't float near as good as my buddies who has the exact same quad. i have 14" rims and he has 12's with the same size tires, so he has more air volume in his tires. his gets tippy when we get real deep and mine stays fairly stable. but if i get off the bike it will float high enough to keep the exhaust out of the water.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Point in case. When I went from the 29S to the 31s my rim size changed from a 12 to a 14 inch rim loosing maybe a good cubic foot of volume per tire meaning they don't float as good as the 29.5 s did. Waiting on someone to bust open and say the psi does make a difference lol


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have found that mine don't float very well it just sinks


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

steveo3318 said:


> Point in case. When I went from the 29S to the 31s my rim size changed from a 12 to a 14 inch rim loosing maybe a good cubic foot of volume per tire meaning they don't float as good as the 29.5 s did. Waiting on someone to bust open and say the psi does make a difference lol


PSI won't make any difference what so ever! The fact that you have more physical or cubic inches of space for the air is the only way to allow more floataion. Just by adding more pressure won't mean anything for floatation. But it is kinda funny that thinking so will. Whether it's a tire or a barrel, once it goes in the water it makes absolutly difference how much air over atmosphere there is. It's gonna float!


----------

